# Bahama Mama entering Denia



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Bahama Mama Ro-Ro/Passenger Ship entering Denia Port from Mallorca (Winter 2018)

https://youtu.be/pWFpPXmIlNE


----------

